# Favorite Photographers?



## LabelKing (Sep 3, 2002)

Does anyone care to cite their favorite photographers?

William Eggleston:









Ralph Eugene Meatyard:









Henri-Cartier Bresson:









Helmut Newton:

Diane Arbus:

Irving Penn:

Guy Bourdin:









Garry Winogrand:

Lee Friedlander:

Joel-Peter Witkin:

Pierre Molinier:

Minor White:

*'Naturally, love's the most distant possibility.'*

*Georges Bataille*


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by LabelKing_
> Does anyone care to cite their favorite photographers?
> *'Love is the seventh wave.'*
> *Georges Sting*


Lartigue.
David Bailey.
Sieff.
Avedon.
Nadar, at least for that Baudelaire picture.
Man Ray -- does he count as a photog?

*************
RJman. Accept no imitations.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

I'm sure I will mis-spell his name:
George Hurrell
The guy who did those b/w photos of Hollywood stars,
Shearer

Dietrich

Oh and Cooper!

Oh my,
Cheers


----------



## Curator (Aug 4, 2005)

Nice idea and some good submissions LabelKing.

Larry Fink:

William H Rau, particularly _Watkins Glen_ but I can't find it online










Richard Misrach:










And, of course, Henri Cartier-Bresson:

-----------------------------------
"It is an old trick. The playgoer who does not like dirty plays is denounced as a prude; the music-lover who resents cacophony is told he is a pedant; and in all these matters the final crushing blow administered to the man of discrimination is the ascription to him of a hidebound prejudice against things that are new because they are new." -Royal Cortissoz


----------



## pendennis (Oct 6, 2005)

For different reasons:
- Edward Weston
- Weegee
- Ansel Adams
- Diane Arbus
- Annie Liebowitz
- Richard Avedon
- Eliot Porter
- Henri-Cartier Bresson
- Dorothea Lange

Dennis
If you wish to control the future, then create it.
Est unusquisque faber ipsae suae fortunae


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

Richard Misrach:



Gregory Crewdson:


----------



## Curator (Aug 4, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by iammatt_
> Richard Misrach:


I like your Misrach better than mine. I couldn't find much of the excellent "Desert Cantos series online. I'm pleased we've found an artist on whom we agree!

-----------------------------------
"It is an old trick. The playgoer who does not like dirty plays is denounced as a prude; the music-lover who resents cacophony is told he is a pedant; and in all these matters the final crushing blow administered to the man of discrimination is the ascription to him of a hidebound prejudice against things that are new because they are new." -Royal Cortissoz


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Curator_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just got an invitation to the opening of his new show. I believe it is this week or next. I will scan pics of anything I get and post them. Here is a link to his home gallery

My photo above is from a series that he did on chemical plants in Louisiana and how they fir into the landscape of everyday life there. I also like the work he did in the Salton Sea.


----------



## ashie259 (Aug 25, 2005)

Martin Parr. Couldn't find the ones I wanted to show:

https://img466.imageshack.us/my.php?image=parr8fx.jpg


----------



## Curator (Aug 4, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by iammatt_
> 
> I just got an invitation to the opening of his new show. I believe it is this week or next. I will scan pics of anything I get and post them. Here is a link to his home gallery
> 
> My photo above is from a series that he did on chemical plants in Louisiana and how they fir into the landscape of everyday life there. I also like the work he did in the Salton Sea.


Sounds great, what a roster that gallery has!

-----------------------------------
"It is an old trick. The playgoer who does not like dirty plays is denounced as a prude; the music-lover who resents cacophony is told he is a pedant; and in all these matters the final crushing blow administered to the man of discrimination is the ascription to him of a hidebound prejudice against things that are new because they are new." -Royal Cortissoz


----------



## tiger02 (Dec 12, 2004)

LK, I always appreciate your photographic contributions. My favorite you've posted was recently on the SF: striking yellow backdrop, wall with woman's legs hanging over it. Unfortunately can't remember the context nor the photographer. Ring a bell?
edit: I believe it was in conjunction with the above woman bleeding red, Guy Bourdin.

Tom


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

Paul Strand


----------



## LabelKing (Sep 3, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by iammatt_
> 
> Richard Misrach:
> 
> Gregory Crewdson:


The Crewdson photograph was also the cover photo of the book Magnets for Misery: Trailer Parks and America's Dark Heart of Whiteness, which explores the decrepit kitsch and mythological ramifications of the American trailer park.

*'Naturally, love's the most distant possibility.'*

*Georges Bataille*


----------



## LabelKing (Sep 3, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by tiger02_
> 
> LK, I always appreciate your photographic contributions. My favorite you've posted was recently on the SF: striking yellow backdrop, wall with woman's legs hanging over it. Unfortunately can't remember the context nor the photographer. Ring a bell?
> edit: I believe it was in conjunction with the above woman bleeding red, Guy Bourdin.
> ...


Yes, by Guy Bourdin, a genius of color photography. He did these provacative ads for Charles Jourdan in the 70s, which today no company would be brave enough to touch.










*'Naturally, love's the most distant possibility.'*

*Georges Bataille*


----------



## LabelKing (Sep 3, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by RJman_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man Ray, of course, one of the innovators of photography especially in its manipulation.

The Marchesa Casati

*'Naturally, love's the most distant possibility.'*

*Georges Bataille*


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

Since many of the legendary shooters have been mentioned,
I will mention a few still working fotogs I admire.

Nick Brandt
Keith Carter
Kevin Carter (I have a print of his Pulitzer prize winner-some very powerful images)
Sally Mann her early work
Shelby Lee Adams
Ron Van Dongen
James Natchwey (his shear determination to document is perhaps unmatched)


Having stood in Ansel Adam's darkroom in his Calf home, and seen what he had to work with, I have an incredible amount of respect for what he did for photography.


----------



## ashie259 (Aug 25, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by zegnamtl_
> 
> Since many of the legendary shooters have been mentioned,
> I will mention a few still working fotogs I admire.
> ...


No relation to Kees van Dongen, by any chance?


----------



## LabelKing (Sep 3, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by ashie259_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am a fan of van Dongen:

I also like John Banting, the British surrealist.

*'Naturally, love's the most distant possibility.'*

*Georges Bataille*


----------



## tiger02 (Dec 12, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by LabelKing_
> 
> Yes, by Guy Bourdin, a genius of color photography. He did these provacative ads for Charles Jourdan in the 70s, which today no company would be brave enough to touch.
> 
> ...


Yes, wonderful, thank you. What a great meeting of aesthetics, aura, and sesuality. That's the kind of image I would hang on my wall with pride.


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

Ashie wrote:

No relation to Kees van Dongen, by any chance?
~~~

To be honest, I am not sure.
I met him quiet by accident and discovered his work for the first time, only to find he is a very nice and very talented man.


----------



## burnedandfrozen (Mar 11, 2004)

I've always like the "New York School" of social documentary photography of the '60's which would include Arbus, Winogrand, and Friedlander. I also think Robert Frank is brilliant...his book "The Americans" is a landmark effort that really changed the face of photography and influenced the above names. He shot this work during the 50's and really exposed (no pun intended) the racisim, and alienation of the time which lurked just under the surface. Another photographer during this time who had similar ideas was William Klein who also published a book of New York in all its' frantic glory. Bruce Davidson's work in Harlem is just a masterpiece of sensitivity.
As for Arbus, I admire her work even more so after visiting the huge exhibit of her work a year or so ago, but so much about her is still unclear. Her notes seem to portray her as a concerned sensitive person to the "freaks" who she sought out to photograph but there have also been accounts of people who knew her and watched her work who said she could be merciless while photographing her subjects.
Another excellent photographer is Bill Owens who during the '70's made studies of the new suburban lifestyle. Well worth checking out. He now lives in the Bay Area (Livermore is where most of his photographic work took place I believe) and owns a micro brew pup.


----------



## LabelKing (Sep 3, 2002)

Diane Arbus was interested in social and human mythology which is reflected in her remaining notebooks and photos. She read voraciously apparently, from Josph Campbell to Lao Tze to St.Thomas Aquinas.

It reminds me a bit of Aby Warburg's travels to the Pueblo reservations.

*'Naturally, love's the most distant possibility.'*

*Georges Bataille*


----------



## Chris H (Oct 30, 2004)

Some wonderful images and names posted above, could I add William Claxton to the list.


----------



## G-man (Jul 6, 2005)

W. Eugene Smith. A man truly obsessed with his art.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Jarmo Pojahiemi (I think that's how you spell it.)

Some of you will know who he is and his work!

[}][}][}]


----------



## norcaltransplant (Jan 13, 2004)

Robert Mapplethorpe anyone?


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm not an expert or even a student of photography, but two whose work I own and like are Graeme Outerbridge (very abstract photos taken in Bermuda) and Sidney D. Gamble (often Cartier-Bresson-like documents from pre-Communist China).


----------



## bengal-stripe (May 10, 2003)

Without a doubt: *Melvin Sokolsky* (hardly a household name)
and in particular the bubble series from 1963:

These are genuine photographs; no digital trickery existed at that time. The model (Simone dâ€™Aillencourt) was locked into that large Perspex bubble, lifted by a crane (the cable was retouched out of the photographs), and once the model was locked in, in the days before walky-talkies and cell phones model and photographer could only communicate by sign language.

I believe, Sokolsky has been greatly undervalued. Look at the "Ideas" section, all pictures from the 1960s.


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

No mention of Lord Lichfield, Earl of Lichfield?! His photographs from Charles & Diana's wedding really catapulted him to fame, but he did a lot of fascinating photos back in the times of Swinging London. Died late last year, unfortunately. RIP.

-----------------------------
"In summer I sleep under a white ermine cover and in winter, under sable."--Karl Lagerfeld, the one and only.


----------

